
Syscall Call-From Verification [OpenBSD] - notaplumber
https://twitter.com/openbsd/status/1199802015670579202
======
notaplumber
This new proposed mitigation builds upon other work, such as libc/ld.so random
re-linking at boot, and opportunistic enforcement of syscalls from only un-
writable pages by default.

[https://www.openbsd.org/innovations.html](https://www.openbsd.org/innovations.html)

